# Rockdamage



## smackdaddy53 (May 26, 2014)

I need to get in touch with this guy about a stainless impeller and new liner. Does anyone have his contact info? He has not answered my private messages.


----------



## semojetman (May 26, 2014)

Brian Keathley
573-718-003zero


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 26, 2014)

Thanks! He sent his number before but I deleted my messages on accident.


----------



## smackdaddy53 (May 29, 2014)

This guy is hard to get a hold of. I would rather spend the extra money....


----------



## fishbum (May 29, 2014)

You can call or text me! 770-231-7430
Southern river jets. Georgia!


----------

